

Why are Artists and Creatives so afraid of new services that work for them? - AVartistview
http://www.artistview.com/?utm_source=mailing&utm_medium=email&utm_content=blog&utm_campaign=Shea2

======
AVartistview
With the boom of Social Networks, art has been lost. Dealing with years of
lost connections, routes, jobs, talent and artists, developing a niche Social
Network for Entertainment and Artists was needed. As a society we are told
“You are going watch this”, “You are going to listen to this”, “You are going
to like what we show you”. We wanted to create a place where artists had no
boundaries and were not forced to follow a broken industry. We have created a
new social media platform for artists and fans to shift the entertainment
industry.

Welcome to Artist View

------
chrisbennet
Given their past exploitation by businesses that were supposedly trying to
help them, perhaps they are now wary of _any_ businesses that claims to be
trying to help them.

